# Mr Excel, Southamptom, England Nov 21st 2007



## Richard Schollar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi All

Thought it would be a nice idea to have a separate list of all those intending to attend Bill Jelen's seminar on the 21st November at Botley Grange, Southampton.

I'll be there!  Looking forward to meeting all my fellow MrExcel posters too!


----------



## DiscoPistol (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm just amused at your spelling of Southampton   

Oh and I'll be there


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Oct 26, 2007)

Me!  

But then you knew that already


----------



## Russ At Index (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi Richard.

Am staying at Botleigh on the Tuesday night. Hope to arrive
around 6/7 ish.

Any one want to meet up for a beer ?

Russ


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 30, 2007)

Definitely Russ - also, if you're interested, there may be one or two of us heading over to Botley village for a curry (there's a good Indian there)


----------



## Russ At Index (Oct 31, 2007)

Morning Richard,

Beer & Curry .............. Marvellous !

Could you send PM with mobile number ?

Have a good Wednesday, Halloween, Month End !

Russ


----------



## Patience (Oct 31, 2007)

Count me in for beer and curry!


----------



## Patience (Nov 1, 2007)

Yay! The boss has said yes, and all being well I will be staying at a B&B round the corner, at a much cheaper price! Rah!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 1, 2007)

Ah good news Bryony!

Now we just want to attract a few more Board members out on the Beers/Curry!


----------



## DiscoPistol (Nov 1, 2007)

> Yay! The boss has said yes, and all being well I will be staying at a B&B round the corner, at a much cheaper price! Rah!



Can I ask which B&B and how much?

I having to self-finance and was going to drive over on the morning, but its a long way from Devon....


----------



## Patience (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.lakesidebandb.co.uk/index.html

Its this one - it looks really lovely - but I think they only have a very few rooms. I got a single one for £30. Sweet.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 16, 2007)

Final roll call for the drink/curry on the Tuesday:

We have Russ confirmed, me confirmed, Jon confirmed.

Bryony - you still up for it?  Anyone else?


----------



## Mel Smith (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm staying at the Grange and hope to be there around 7.30ish.  Count me in for a beer and an Indian!

Mel Smith (Northants)


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Mel

The pub is about a mile from the Grange in the village of Botley - I think I gave details in the other thread here:

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?p=1453729#1453729

You can get a map out of Google.  It has ample parking from what I remember and is practically next door to the Indian.

I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## DiscoPistol (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi all,

Am I right in thinking that all I need to get through the door tomorrow is my Invoice?

I'd hate to drive all that way and have to turn straight back.....

SP


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I assume Bill will also have your name (even if your firm paid for it?) so giving your name in may be all you need.  I assume there won't be security guards or anything on the doors, so you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## DiscoPistol (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Richard,

I'll leave the camouflage clothing at home.....   

Sadly not only did my company not pay for me they wont even give me the day off!   

Look forward to seeing everyone tomorrow


----------



## Derek Brown (Nov 20, 2007)

Some last minute travel advice ....
The traffic has been particularly challenging on the M27 this week, so allow extra time.
Between 8am and 9am:
Travelling West from London expect possible delays from Junction 11 to Junction 7.
Going the other way, there is less likely to be a problem between Junction 4 (the M3 Junction) and Junction 7 (but there was on Monday!). However travelling East on the M27, Junctions 2 to 4 can often be a problem where delays on the M3 northbound have a knock-on effect.


----------

